# My Top 10 "Did Everything But Think" (D.E.B.T.) Moments in 2012



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

10. Going to the gym for the first time in 3 months without stretching.
09. Locking myself outside of the house for a second time in 2 months.
08. Driving to Delaware for a meeting that was canceled (Also going to work on my day off).
07. Traveling to Puerto Rico without brushing up on my Spanish first.
06. Letting someone that didn't have car insurance drive my car.
05. Becoming addicted to a television series that only comes on once per year.
04. Not recording several of my lectures and radio interviews.
03. Not signing up for the Brooklyn Book Festival.
02. Going to the store and buying something I already had...again and again and again.
01. Not realizing that I was signed up for something which cost me a few hundred dollars.

WHAT ARE SOME OF YOUR D.E.B.T. MOMENTS OF 2012?

Joseph Lorick
Great financial books and literature - Money Etiquette


----------

